# RCN Gets a new (old?) flagship.



## Underway (27 May 2018)

May I be the first to say welcome back to the fleet old girl!

HMCS HAIDA Becomes Ceremonial Flagship of the RCN


Parks Canada Info here:
https://www.canada.ca/en/parks-canada/news/2018/05/hmcs-haida-officially-designated-as-the-flagship-of-the-royal-canadian-navy.html


----------



## Good2Golf (27 May 2018)

As a young kid growing up in T.O., loved every chance I got to see Her moored down at Ontario Place.  Just walking through her gave an impression of what it must have been like back in WW2 and Korea.  

Wonderful to see Her in Her new role.

Regards
G2G


----------



## sandyson (27 May 2018)

Good.  Now quietly ship it to Chantier Davie at Levis to make it operational.  Shhhhh.  Don't tell Irving.
Seriously, congratulations RCN.


----------



## AirDet (28 May 2018)

What a great way to recognize our proud naval heritage. The grand old girl certainly earned the right to be our ceremonial flagship. Too bad she couldn't be restored to the point of leading the fleet at sea on special occasions.


----------



## Halifax Tar (28 May 2018)

AirDet said:
			
		

> What a great way to recognize our proud naval heritage. The grand old girl certainly earned the right to be our ceremonial flagship. Too bad she couldn't be restored to the point of leading the fleet at sea on special occasions.



That would be awesome!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 May 2018)

Sure would be, but where would we find enough stokers that remember how to operate the four Admiralty Type Superheated Steam Boilers?

A more interesting question: If she is the RCN "Ceremonial" flagship, and CRCN is a Vice-Admiral, will she be flying this at all time?


----------



## a_majoor (28 May 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Sure would be, but where would we find enough stokers that remember how to operate the four Admiralty Type Superheated Steam Boilers?



This might require hiring contractors or re enactors (and you know there will likely be plenty of people interested in doing so), but yes, that would be fabulous to see.


----------



## Underway (28 May 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Sure would be, but where would we find enough stokers that remember how to operate the four Admiralty Type Superheated Steam Boilers?



Doubtful they could even take 60 psi in those lines at this point.  



			
				Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> A more interesting question: If she is the RCN "Ceremonial" flagship, and CRCN is a Vice-Admiral, will she be flying this at all time?



She's flying the naval ensign right now and observing proper sunset and sunrise ceremonies.  That's good enough for me!


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 May 2018)

It's all well and good, but l fear for Sackville.  Her condition is deteriorating and she doesn't have a benefactor by being a Parks Canada site.  If both of these treasures can be properly taken care of, I'll be less antsy.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It's all well and good, but l fear for Sackville.  Her condition is deteriorating and she doesn't have a benefactor by being a Parks Canada site.  If both of these treasures can be properly taken care of, I'll be less antsy.



I always felt that Sackville needs to be pulled out of the water and have a building built around her on the Halifax waterfront.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 May 2018)

Underway said:
			
		

> She's flying the naval ensign right now and observing proper sunset and sunrise ceremonies.  That's good enough for me!



I don't know where you get this information from, but allow me to dispute it some:

First of all, there is no such thing as a sunrise ceremony in the RCN. We do have Colours ceremony at 08:00, but at sunrise, all we do is switch off the upper deck lighting - which is not a ceremony.

Second, she does not usually have a crew/Parks Canada team onboard in the evening, so the usual practice is to take the various flags/ensign, which she has worn ever since she started acting as National historical site, down at closing time - 17h00 - every day, without any fanfare or ceremony to it, except on the days where the Sea Cadets do it, which is NOT a sunset ceremony.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 May 2018)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I always felt that Sackville needs to be pulled out of the water and have a building built around her on the Halifax waterfront.



That is the dream.  Damned if l know what is happening to the plan but it needs to be soon that she gets taken out of the water as her hull is in dire shape.  From what l understand, there are numerous locations where it is getting very thin.  

Honestly, both ships need to be taken out of the water for their own good.  They are irreplaceable.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (28 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Honestly, both ships need to be taken out of the water for their own good.  They are irreplaceable.



QFTFT!


----------



## Underway (28 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That is the dream.  Damned if l know what is happening to the plan but it needs to be soon that she gets taken out of the water as her hull is in dire shape.  From what l understand, there are numerous locations where it is getting very thin.
> 
> Honestly, both ships need to be taken out of the water for their own good.  They are irreplaceable.



Sackville was supposed to come over the Dockyard and go up on the Synchrolift.  FMF was going to have a look at her and see what can be done.  At least that was the rumour.  Maybe she already was there over winter, I wasn't in Dockyard often this year.  Perhaps like HAIDA she will have the hull below the waterline removed and replaced with modern corrosion resistant materials.

As for getting out of the water, I have seen plans for the Maritime Museum in Halifax to expand out and over Sackville, who would be placed up on the waterfront.  Just an Architect sketch but...


----------



## Stoker (28 May 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That is the dream.  Damned if l know what is happening to the plan but it needs to be soon that she gets taken out of the water as her hull is in dire shape.  From what l understand, there are numerous locations where it is getting very thin.
> 
> Honestly, both ships need to be taken out of the water for their own good.  They are irreplaceable.



Sackville has been in the sub shed on the Synchrolift for over a month now getting major repairs to her hull and other work. At this point the museum to display her is a bit of a pipe dream.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 May 2018)

Underway said:
			
		

> Sackville was supposed to come over the Dockyard and go up on the Synchrolift.  FMF was going to have a look at her and see what can be done.  At least that was the rumour.  Maybe she already was there over winter, I wasn't in Dockyard often this year.  Perhaps like HAIDA she will have the hull below the waterline removed and replaced with modern corrosion resistant materials.
> 
> As for getting out of the water, I have seen plans for the Maritime Museum in Halifax to expand out and over Sackville, who would be placed up on the waterfront.  Just an Architect sketch but...



Yes, I've seen the artists conception drawings.  On my 6B we had a brief from my old LCO about when she was taken out of the water a few years back.  He painted a rather glum picture of her state.  She really is damn near hanging on by her fingernails.  

Makes me cross to see $5M spent on a rink for the Hill for a few months or $500K to drape a tarp over the Post Office building adjacent to the NWM or any other frivolous spending they do for transitory things.  These ships are just as important as our other monuments.


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 May 2018)

Chief Stoker said:
			
		

> Sackville has been in the sub shed on the Synchrolift for over a month now getting major repairs to her hull and other work. At this point the museum to display her is a bit of a pipe dream.



Thanks for the update, Chief.


----------



## Lumber (29 May 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Second, she does not usually have a crew/Parks Canada team onboard in the evening, so the usual practice is to take the various flags/ensign, which she has worn ever since she started acting as National historical site, down at closing time - 17h00 - every day, without any fanfare or ceremony to it, except on the days where the Sea Cadets do it, which is NOT a sunset ceremony.



Sorry to break it to you OGBD, but the plan _is_ to have her conduct daily Colours and Sunset ceremonies, to both mark her status as the RCN Flagship, and to provide an additional "show" to the public.

How they are going to man that, I don't know, but there was talk of _our_ duty watch getting involved (_our_ CO is _her_ CO after all).

Cheers


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 May 2018)

Then I will be sorry to be sorry also:  ;D

If that is the plan, it hasn't occurred yet. Thus, my post of what has been going on to date is factual.

Second, your CO is not her CO. She belongs to Parks Canada (at least, so far) and she has no CO.

As you mention your CO in that way, I assume you are at HMCS STAR. I can see personnel from that unit carrying out Colours in the morning, however, I can't see them carrying out proper sunset ceremony - that is a ceremony held at the proper time, i.e. actual sunset most of the year. I just can't see either RSS or class A personnel waining around until around 21:00 in the summer. I also can't see who - other than serving personnel charged with carrying the ceremony - would know about it or bother to come and watch in winter.

P.S.: As you appear to serve in STAR and are in touch with the friends of Haida, say hello to Neil Bell from my wife (Anna Onufer) and I. He'll know who we are.

P.S.S.: If you wish to amuse yourself, you can look on the Ship's Bell: both my sons David and Christopher's names are engraved there.  ;D

_Diligentia_


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 May 2018)

A good summer job for Sea Cadets and naval reservists.


----------



## FSTO (1 Jun 2018)

In light of this thread I was skulking about the intraweb and found these gems from back in the day when the RCN was fun (after the Mainguy Report) and advertisers did their best to put us in the best light.


----------



## FSTO (1 Jun 2018)

Some more


----------



## SeaKingTacco (1 Jun 2018)

I like the Sea King recruiting poster. For general interest, aircraft 417 has just been returned to original RCN paint and will cross Canada in Mid Jun from East to West to spend the rest of her life on the west coast.


----------



## FSTO (1 Jun 2018)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> I like the Sea King recruiting poster. For general interest, aircraft 417 has just been returned to original RCN paint and will cross Canada in Mid Jun from East to West to spend the rest of her life on the west coast.


Fantastic News!


----------

